# Com dieu al vostre poble a les sabates: calcer o calçat



## Elxenc

Hola. Bon vespre:

Ja fa temps que em ronda pel cap fer-vos aquesta pregunta del titolat,  perquè cada volta veig que em trobe en franca minoria entre els de "casa" en una zona sabatera. Jo sempre he sentit dir majoritàriament i he dit: la industria del calcer, fàbrica de calcer, la Fira del calcer d'Elda (extinta, la pobra); però d'ençà un temps cada vegada sent dir majoritàriament calçat per calcer: Als quatre cantons han obert una botiga de calçat de dona. Aniràs a la Fira del calçat de Bolonya?.  A pocs catalans els ho se sentit dir directament, únicament quan jo he dit calcer al parlar de sabates durant la conversa ja me n'ha respost usant calcer la majoria de voltes. Açò vol dir que si que coneixeu el mot però ha esta substituït pel que jo considere un calc del castellà? 
Entre els valencians comença a abundar també aquest canvi.
Em referesc a calcer quan estem parlant d'unes sabates o de la seua indústria. Després usem el calçat com a adjectiu: aquell home sempre va ben calçat, perquè usa un calcer (sabates) de primera qualitat.  
A vore que ens diuen els mallorquins que també tenen tradició en la fabricació de calcer.

Salutacions


----------



## Dymn

Doncs jo aquí a Catalunya mai he sentit a dir "calcer", sincerament. És el primer cop que veig aquesta paraula. Tant el DIEC com el DCVB et condueixen a "calçat" si hi escrius "calcer"...


----------



## ACQM

Com en Diamant7, acabo de descobrir la paraula "calcer", no l'havia escoltada mai, i aquí també hi ha (abans més) industria del calçat.


----------



## Elxenc

Doncs... Ja coneixeu una paraula més que enriquix la nostra llengua. A usar-la i a escampar-la per tot arreu.

Bon vespre.

P.D. 

Crec que seria més enriquidor dir des de quina comarca estem escrivint.  Trobe que si parlem de" en Catalunya (- de quina parla i vocabulari? Oriental? Occidental?-, o del País Valencià", sense voler-lo estem exagerant i donant una falsa imatge; per que si cada comarca té un tret que la pot diferenciar de les veïnes ja em direu un país sencer.


----------



## ACQM

Elxenc said:


> Doncs... Ja coneixeu una paraula més que enriquix la nostra llengua. A usar-la i a escampar-la per tot arreu.
> 
> Bon vespre.
> 
> P.D.
> 
> Crec que seria més enriquidor dir des de quina comarca estem escrivint.  Trobe que si parlem de" en Catalunya (- de quina parla i vocabulari? Oriental? Occidental?-, o del País Valencià", sense voler-lo estem exagerant i donant una falsa imatge; per que si cada comarca té un tret que la pot diferenciar de les veïnes ja em direu un país sencer.



Molt d'acord. Amb la primera part, no dubtis que en faré ús. i amb la segona, en general a WR es demana que indiquem la nostra llengua materna i la seva varietat o zona dialectal, sobretot si no coincideix amb la nostra localització o no hem posat localització al perfil, això facilita molt les coses.


----------



## Elxenc

ACQM said:


> Molt d'acord. Amb la primera part, no dubtis que en faré ús. i amb la segona, en general a WR es demana que indiquem la nostra llengua materna i la seva varietat o zona dialectal, sobretot si no coincideix amb la nostra localització o no hem posat localització al perfil, això facilita molt les coses.



Trobe que se m'ha entès allò que volia dir. És clar que no demanava una adreça concreta. Però si que convindreu amb mi que caiem amb facilitat en dir açò de: _*a Catalunya si o no es diu tal cosa;*_ *al País Valencià mai s'ha dit determinada paraula...  *Açò n'és una exageració que té  nom a la gramàtica, però ara no m'hi ve; però ens desinforma i domem una característica de la nostra comarca o de les adjacents com a general d'una regió més gran, quan tots ho sabem de sobra i no exagere gens, que açò no és veritat. El català té una riquea immensa el que passa es que ens manca comunicació directa (ens falta escoltar-nos més a sovint)i, a més a més estem molt pendents de si hi apareix tal mot no, al diccionari "oficial".
  Torne a demanar, si fòra possible, que, sense concretar la ciutat o el "barri", si no ho creiem necessari, si que diguem  a quina comarca es diu tal o qual mot;  o si per contra, s'hi desconeix. També us demane que penseu que en questió de dues o tres generacions el català ha patit unes modificacions ni bones ni roïnes, simplement modificacions amb pèrdua de paraules i recuperació d'altres. Els generacions anteriors no parlaven com nosaltres ni tenien el mateix accent. Us contaré una anècdota. Cap als anys 60 o 70 sentí dir a una dona castellanoparlant que ella distingia  si era valencià o català el que paralava, perquè els valencians pronunciaven més forta (nasal) la ela final típica del català (fin_al_). Nyas coca! Just a l'inrevés que succeïx hui en dia.

Salutacions i bon dia!


----------



## germanbz

Elxenc said:


> Trobe que se m'ha entès allò que volia dir. És clar que no demanava una adreça concreta. Però si que convindreu amb mi que caiem amb facilitat en dir açò de: _*a Catalunya si o no es diu tal cosa;*_ *al País Valencià mai s'ha dit determinada paraula...  *Açò n'és una exageració que té  nom a la gramàtica, però ara no m'hi ve; però ens desinforma i domem una característica de la nostra comarca o de les adjacents com a general d'una regió més gran, quan tots ho sabem de sobra i no exagere gens, que açò no és veritat. El català té una riquea immensa el que passa es que ens manca comunicació directa (ens falta escoltar-nos més a sovint)i, a més a més estem molt pendents de si hi apareix tal mot no, al diccionari "oficial".
> Torne a demanar, si fòra possible, que, sense concretar la ciutat o el "barri", si no ho creiem necessari, si que diguem  a quina comarca es diu tal o qual mot;  o si per contra, s'hi desconeix. També us demane que penseu que en questió de dues o tres generacions el català ha patit unes modificacions ni bones ni roïnes, simplement modificacions amb pèrdua de paraules i recuperació d'altres. Els generacions anteriors no parlaven com nosaltres ni tenien el mateix accent. Us contaré una anècdota. Cap als anys 60 o 70 sentí dir a una dona castellanoparlant que ella distingia  si era valencià o català el que paralava, perquè els valencians pronunciaven més forta (nasal) la ela final típica del català (fin_al_). Nyas coca! Just a l'inrevés que succeïx hui en dia.
> 
> Salutacions i bon dia!



La teoria es facil. El problema es llevar 4 o 5 décades de prejuicis, de sentir molts "això està mal dit", "això només es diu en ton poble". Massa (i això no ho pot negar ningú) professors durant décades només coneixien el vent de tramuntana, i tot allò al nord de l'Ebre era bò per definició i tot allò del sud eren localismes. Per supost els prejuicis no sols en ca nostra _el valencià es un català mal parlat_ no es una frase que ens siga aliena a molts.

Afortunadament poquet a poquet hi ha una tendència i certa revisió histórica de rectificació de certs "veritats ortogràfiques incontestables" com les que es poden llegir en el interessant enllaç que inclogueres.

Sempre em ve al cap una paraula paradigma. "Manco".   Paraula que por alguna raó fou pressa com senyera de certs sectors seccesionistes i que per tant devingué tabú entre els sectors mes unitaristes o academicistes, com si la sola pronúncia ja significara una tendència política i llinguística.  Temps més tard algú s'en va adonar que eixa paraula s'utilitzava en l?Alguer, i de repent passà de paraula prohibida a paraula molt valuosa i estimada.

Pense que es tardarà en superar estes actituds així com eixa tendència de substituïr presumptes localismes en les conversacions entre parlants de diferents comarques per la neutra versió castellana del mot.


----------



## Dymn

Elxenc, sóc del Camp de Tarragona, tot i que de família barcelonina.

Dit això, trobaria molt estrany que algú de Catalunya o almenys del català _central_ digués "calcer"


----------



## Pinairun

Els meus pares van néixer al principi de segle; eren de Castelló, de la Plana Baixa (Vila-real i Borriana), i sempre he sentit que deien _calcer, _mai _calçat_: _Calcer d'estiu, calcer d'hiver_,  però d'això ja fa molt de temps... (almenys durant la segona meitat del segle passat que jo ricordi).


----------



## llorens89

Jo he escoltat les dos paraules, però fent referència a coses distintes. La indústria del calcer o la fira del calcer, però calçat de mudar o calçat esportiu.


----------



## Xiscomx

A Mallorca s'usa des de sempre «calçat» per designar qualsevol indumentària per cobrir el peu: sabates, sabatilles, espardenyes, etc., i també per referir-se a la indústria del calçat; sota el calçat es posava la calça (calces en plural) que cobria el peu i la cama. També deim calces a les "_medias_" de les dones que foren molt populars en el cine negre a principis del segle XX.

«En Pau sempre va ben calçat amb sabates de pell de sa bona i a baix du sempre unes calces blanques»

La paraula «calcer» no l'he vista ni sentida mai, fins avui.

Salut.


----------

